# How thick was your endometrium?



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I had my scan today to check how the lining of my womb is doing to get ready for ET. It was 6.3mm and nurse said, it's not as thick as she wants it to be....
My clinic has a big meeting tomo (Fri) afternoon and will then let me know if we have ET next week thurs or not. (Would start with pessaries and stop niffing and continue with tablets)
Anyway, the nurse also told me that thickness varies from woman to woman, some get into double figures others are as low as mine as that's the ideal size for us. I had a fresh IVF cycle 2 yrs ago and the scan showed exactly the same (6.3mm) and the blast was transferred when I was 7.4mm and I now have a healthy little gorgeous boy.
Does the thickness with frozen cycles need to be higher than with fresh ones? Anyone else had success with thinner lining?
I'm going to have 1 blast implanted and just wanted some reassurance....also, I'm very nervous to see what the phonecall tomo afternoon will tell me about next steps...
Thank you everyone XXX


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

In my 3 IVF cycles my lining has been 7.8, 8.3 and 5.4. The ET on the last cycle was cancelled because my lining was too thin. At our follow-up I asked our consultant what it needs to be and was told a minimum of 6mm. At my last lining scan it was 6.7 (a week ago) and we got the go-ahead for ET. Between then and ET today I've been pretty much glued to a hot water bottle/heat patches and at transfer today they measured it at least 8.3mm, which she said was great.   

I don't think it makes much difference if its a fresh or frozen cycle as the embryos go back to their pre-frozen state.

Hope the phone call goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for replying 
Had my phonecall and I have to increase the dose to 4 tabl progynova a day and go for another scan on tues and we'll go from there 
Great tip with water bottle, will start today ))
GOOD LUCK    on your 2ww and keep me posted how you're doing,
XXX


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hiya mine was 6.3 at first scan so they increased my dose to 6 tablets a day and 6 days later it was 8.5.  Your increased dose should do the trick xxx goodluck


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

had my scan today and it's gone up to 7.3-7.4....
They'll call me tomo afternoon to tell me if I have to continue for another week or if we go ahead with ET next week...
I had a BFP with 7.8, so the nurse said it might just be he highest I'll get to.....but have to wait and see

THank you for listening XXX


----------

